# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعيت بهذا الدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء والله تعالى استجاب لي

## غرام أطفال

بنات والله ثم والله بهذا الدعااااااااء وسبحان الله الله استجاب دعوتي

اقسسم بالله العلي العظيم .. رب العررش العظيم .. اني لم ادعو بهذا الدعاء الااسستجاب الله لي ..! 
لاكن مع كثرهـ الاستغفار ..! 
بسم الله والحمدلله رب العالمين .. سبحانك لا اله الا انت السميع المجيب
لا اله الاانت الحليم العظيم .. لا اله الا انت رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم
لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك .. لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شي قدير
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى .. ولك الحمد اذا رضيت .. ولك الحمد بعد الرضى
اللهم لكا لحمد عدد خلقك .. ورضا نفسك .. وزنة عرشك .. ومداد كلماتك
اللهم لك الحمدعلى الاسلام .. اللهم لك الحمد على أن هديتنا .. 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على جميع النعم التي أنعمت بها علينا .. اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي أعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي
ولا تحرمني إجابتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 
اللهم إني أسألك ان تصلي على محمد .. وعلى آلمحمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك
حميد مجيد .. وبارك اللهم على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في
العالمين انك حميد مجيد .. 
اللهم اني استغفرك من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم
الهي ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين
اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم اني استغفرك من ذنب تبت إليك فيه ثم عدت إليه .. 
اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي ان ترحمتني .. اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي ان ترحمتني .. اللهم إني
أسألك بعزك وذلي ان ترحمتني .. 
الهى ان لم تغفر لي وترحمني لأكونن من الخاسرين..
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين .. لااله الا
انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فـ اعفو عني
الهى ان كان لي ذنب يحول بيني وبين اجابتك لـ دعائي فـاغفره لي .. انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت .. 
استغفرك اللهم من جميع الذنوب والخطايا وأتوب إليك ..
اللهم اني اسألك الجنه وما قرّب اليها من قول وعمل
واعوذ بك من النار وما قرب اليها من قول وعمل
اللهم حرّم جلودنا وجلود آبائنا عن النار .. 
اللهم اجمعنا في جناتك جنات النعيم .. ولاتفرقنا واهلنا وأحبائنا بعد الممات يا رب العالمين .. 
اللهم اقسم لي من خشيتك ما تحول به بيني وبين معصيتك
ومن طاعتك ما تبلغني به جنتك .. ومن اليقين ما تهون به علي مصائب الدنيا
اللهم اجعل آخر قولي في هذه الحياةالدنيا ان لا اله الا انت .. وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك
اللهم اني اعوذ بك ان يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت .. اللهم احسن خاتمتي يا رب العالمين ..
اللهم اني اسألك باسمك الاعظم .. الذي اذا سألك به أحد اجبته
واذا استعانك به احداعنته .. واذا استرحمك به أحد رحمته .. 
اللهم اني أسألك بانك الله الحي القيوم .. اللهم اني أسألك بإني اشهد انه لا اله الا انت
الواحد الأحد .. الفرد الصمد .. الذي لم يلد ولم يولد .. ولم يكن له كفواً أحد .. 
اللهم اجمع بيني وبين .... او ان تهب لي من لدنك زوجاً صالحاً .. { او اي دعاء تريدهـ }
اللهم استعففت فاغنني من فضلك .. اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك
ربي لا تذرني فرداً وانت خير الوارثين .. ربي اني لما أنزلت إلي من خيرفقير .. 
اللهم انك جامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه .. انك لا تخلف الميعاد .. اجمع بيني وبين ...
اللهم اني أسألك تتمة شرعك ودينك .. اللهم اعطني ولاتحرمني يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وحولك وقدرتك وقوتك وعلمك ورحمتك .. ان تجمع اللهم بيني وبين ...
اللهم اني أسألك بعزك وذلي .. ان ترحمتني وان تجمع بيني وبين .. 
اللهم اني أسألك بقدرتك وضعفي .. ان تجمع بيني وبين .. 
اللهم اني أسألك برحمتك الواسعه .. وعلمك بـ حالي .. ان لاتكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين .. 
وانت ترزقني بحلالك عن حرامك .... 
اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجاً صالحاً وارزقني منه بالذريه الصالحه .. يا ذا الجلال والإكرام .. 
اللهم يا ربي وسييدي ومولاي وخالقي ورازقي .. 
أسألك بإنك العزيز وانا الذليل إليك
أسألك بإنك القوي وانا الضعيف اليك
أسألك بإنك الغني وانا الفقير إليك
أسألك بإنك المجيب واناالمضطر إليك
أسألك بإنك القادر الرازق .. وانا بحاجة الى رزقك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 
اللهم استرني فوق الارض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض ولا تشمت بي عدواً ولا حاسداً يا أرحم الراحمين
الهى لا تكسر لي نفسي بين المسلمين .. 
اللهم اني في كل ما سألتك ربي اعطيتني .. فلك الحمد والشكر والثناء الجزيل الحسن .. فـ اعطني سؤلي
في ان تجمع بيني وبين ... 
اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ادعوني استجب لكم ) اللهم ها انا دعوتك كما أمرتني فـ لا تحرمني إجابتك
يا أرحم الراحمين .. 
اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السماوات والارض .. يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام .. ياحق ياقيوم.. 
أسألك بحق قولك ( أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)
اللهم اعطني ولا تحرمني عاجلاً غير آجل برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثتي .. 
اللهم اني أسألك بحق قولك ( ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب ) وبحق قولك (ان الله على كل شي قدير)
اللهم اجمع بيني وبين .... وتقدره لي وتقدرني له وتقنعه واهله بي وتقنعني واهلي به
اللهم يسر كل عسير .. اللهم سخر لي من اهلي واهله من ييسر أمرنا يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم قرب البعيد اللهم قرب البعيد الله قرب البعيد .. 
اللهم اني أسألك باسمك الوهاب الرزاق الكريم الرحمن الرحيم .. الحليم العظيم اللطيف الخبير السميع
البصير الحي القيوم .. اسألك بجلالتك وعظمتك .. 
يا من أمرك بعد الكاف والنون واذا قضيت أمراًفإنما تقول له كن فـ يكون .. 
اللهم اجمعني بـ زوجي.. عاجلاً غير آجل .. وارزقني منه بالذريه الصالحه .. 
اللهم اني أسألك بحق قول نبيك وحبيبك محمدعليه أفضل الصلاة والتسليم
بأنك حيي كريم .. تستحي إذا رفع العبد لك يديه أن تردهما صفراً خائبتين
يا رب لا تردني خائبا .. يا رب اجب دعائي .. يا رب اعطني ولا تحرمني .. 
يا رب يسر ولا تعسر .. يا رب عجّل ولا تؤجل .. يا من بيدك ملكوت كل شيء .. 
اللهم انك قلت وقولك الحق بإنك عند حسن ظن عبدك بك .. اللهم ظني بك ان تجيب دعائي .. وان تعطيني
سؤلي .. وان تسبغ علي من نعمك .. يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد .. 
اللهم يا فاطر السماوات والأرض وياعالم الغيب والشهاده
اللهم اني أسألك بأنك انت الله مالك الملك وأنك على كل شيء قدير وما تشاء من أمر يكن .. اللهم أرجوك
وأتوسل إليك ان تجمع بيني وبين ... 
يا رب .. يا رب .. يا أرحم بي من أمي وأبي .. 
الهى من لي غيرك أدعوه واتوسل إليه .. اللهم لا تعاقبني بذنوبي واغفر لي وارحمني
واعطني سؤلي .. يا أرحم الراحمين .. يا أكرم الأكرمين .. يا أجودالأجودين
لو أنفقت ما فى الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم و لكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم"
اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع بنات وشباب المسلمين .. 
اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الله الذي لااله الاانت .. الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له
كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي .. وانس وحدتي .. وفرج كربتي..واجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيرا
ونذكرك كثيرا فانت بي بصير .. يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك..احلل عقدتي ..وامن روعتي ..ياالهي من لي الجأ اليه اذا لم الجا الى الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعاهـ عبدهـ اجابه
اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا ..اجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن..فانت علي كل شي قدير .يامن
قلت لشي كن فيكون..ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ..وقنا عذاب النار وصلي اللهم علي
سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم.
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::
شوفوا طريقتي كيف 

كنت اتعلم السواقة ورسبت اربع مرات ولاعت جبدي من التدريب 
وشفت الدعاء إلي حاطته وحدة من البنات في المنتدى وقلت بجرب
في ليلة التراي نشيت اصلي الفير وعقب قريت هذا الدعاء عقب قريت سورة الواقعة وسورة يس عقب قعدت استغفر 1000 مرة 
وسبحان الله حسيت براااااااااااحة نفسية فضييييييييييعة راحة ما بعدها راحة
وكنت متفائلة اني باخذ الليسن في هذا اليوم 
والحمد لله ...الله يسري اموري وخذت الليسن 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## اشوااك ناعمه

*ان الله واسع برحمته
انا عني محتااااااااااااااااااااااجه والله لهدعاء واليوم ان شاء الله بجربه
لكي كل الشكر والتقدير*

----------


## خيط وابره

الله يزييييييييييييج الجنه

----------


## ام المرية

الله يزييييييييييييج الجنه

----------


## al7nan79

*حبيبتي تقرين دعاء كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامل ماشاء الله وايد طويل 

كيف انتي تحطين يعني الورقه وتقرينه منها ولا حافظتنه ؟؟؟؟؟


ويزاااااااااااج الله خير ان شـــــــــــــــــاء الله حبيبتي*

----------


## المنصوريه_55

مشكووره ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## قلب ذياب

ما تقصرين فديتج 

ويزاج الله خير ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## ميروه النعيمي

يزاج الله خير وبميزان حسناتج

----------


## صديقة الشتااء

_مشكوووووورة ع هذااااا الدعاااااااء الجميل


الله يجعلــــه ف ميزااااان حسناااااااتك_

----------


## AL-Doomah

مبروك ختيه

انا اقرأ هالدعاء عقب كل صلاه

ومسيفتنه فـ تيلفوني !

^^

----------


## غيوم ممطره

يزاااج الله خير اختي

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## صدى الخيال

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------


## ام نوره200

الف مبروك على الليسن وفعلا الدعاء والاستغفار يفتح أبواب الرزق

----------


## صعبه

اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوة لا تسمع 


يارب استجب لدعاااوتنا وارزقنا من حيث نحتسب ومن حيث لا نحتسب 

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## bodoor

يزاج الله خير أختي...
ومبرووكــ ع الليسن وعن السرعة..


دعواتكم لي...

----------


## ماما امولة

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## @جوهره@

مشكورة يالغلا على الدعاء وان شاء الله الليلة بقرأها

----------


## أم سعيد 15

بارك الله فيج

----------


## ام الريان

جزاك الله خير

----------


## NARRY

يزاج الله خير

----------


## cute ^_^

اهم شي الاستغفاار

^^

----------


## ام شامه

ربي يوفقج

مشكوووووووووووره

㋡

----------


## (MISS_ME)

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت الظيت

يزااااااااااااج الله الف الف خيييير ياارب 


وان شاااء الله من اليوووم ببتدي فيهاا 

وربي يستجيب دعووه كل مسلم ومسلمه ياارب

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ميثاني العين

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شيخةراك

> *ان الله واسع برحمته
> انا عني محتااااااااااااااااااااااجه والله لهدعاء واليوم ان شاء الله بجربه
> لكي كل الشكر والتقدير*


اختي حرام تقولين للدعاء بجربه لازم تدعين وتتاكدين ان الله بيستجيب
الله يقول ادعوني استجب لكم

----------


## فتاة مزيد

قريب اذا دعاني عبيدي

----------


## بلورة الماس

أسأل الله يحقق مبتغاج و مشكورة

----------


## Monnalisa

شكرا اختي 

و الله يوفقنا جميعا لما يحب و يرضى

----------


## بنت كشيش

يزاج الله خير 
وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## سجايا_الروح

ما تقصرين فديتج 

ويزاج الله خير
ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## sawssen

baraka allah fiki

----------


## نــــوره

اللهم آمييييييييييين

----------


## سماري قماري

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## لعبة طفلة

جزاك الله خيرا في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

----------


## ايفا

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------


## يضمى خفوقي

ألا بذكرالله تطمئن القلوب

السلام عليكم

والله اني فرحتلج واااايد،، وانا بعد من شفت الدعاء قمت ادعي كل يوووم والحمدلله على كل حال 
ودايماً يوم ادعي احط في بالي هالجملة ( لايرد القضاء إلا الدعاء) وسبحان الله ،، الله ايسر الأموور
ويوم استغفر اتذكر هالآية ( وماكان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون)

الحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام

----------


## moz

الله يزييييييييييييج الجنه

----------


## وصــــايف

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الحياة***

يزااااج الله خييير . :Smile:

----------


## ميمي الفلاسي

وانا يالسه اقرى الدعاء،،اقشعر بدني وحسيت فعلا اني اكلم الله سبحانه وتعالى..

الدعاء واااااااااااااااايد حلو والله،،صح ان طويل بس يستاهل اني اقرى على الاقل مره فاليوم..

يزاج الله خير الغاليه..وان شالله في ميزان حسناتج..

----------


## الطيوبه

السلام عليكم خواتي
يزاج اختي غرام اطفال كل خير على هالدعاء
بس حبيت اقول او اضيف شي خاصة للبنات اللي قالوا بيجربون الدعاء
هالدعاء شفته يشمل شروط واداب الدعاء:
1- الثناء على الله وحمده وشكره
2- الصلاة على الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
3- الاستغفار من الذنوب
4- الالحاح في الدعاء
5- ذكر دعوة ذي النون 
6 الانكسار الذل ولاستعانة بالله وحده وهذه من اداب الدعاء اهم شي يكون القلب حاضر ونستشعر كل لكلمة نقولها ومانقول نجرب لان الله سبحانه وتعالى انزه واعلى من التجريب لازم نكون موقونين بالاجابة ونلح ومانيأس، وربي يحقق لك وحدة امانيها اللي تتمناها بس احب اقولكم شي عن تجربة اذا كان فخاطركم شي وتبونه ادعو فيه ودايما قولوا اذا فيه خير لكم يعني يمكن احنا نتمنى اشياء وايد فحياتنا ونسعالها ويمكن ندعوا بالحاح وبقلب بس يمكن مافيها خير لنا.
ربي يوفق الجميع هذي اضافتي واسمحولي.

----------


## رفيقة الصمت

مشكورة يا الغالية ما قصرتي والله
الله يجعله بميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## صعبه

يزاااااج الله خير ع هالدعااء ........ والله يوفقج في دنيا و آخره

----------


## خفايا الروح*

يـــــــــزاااج الله خـــــــير

----------


## بنُوتة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كويتانا

اللي اعرفه الاستغفار بس ١٠٠ مره

----------


## بنت الطموح

جزاكِ الله خير

----------


## 8نوف8

يزاج الله خير

----------


## LouisVuitton

الله يسر امورنا جميعا يزاج الله خير

----------


## lllـترgبري

جزاك الله خير

----------


## الهرمودي

جزاج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## * أم أحمد

ما شاء الله

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالا


جزاكي الله خيررررررا

سلالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## 8نوف8

......................

----------


## أم حراير

جزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## الجوريه البيض

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## سنفورة حلوة

ان شاء الله دعائي يستجاب 

مع اني ادعي ربي من سنتين و لا افوت ولا صلاه واصلي الصلاه في وقتها

بس دعائي ما استجاب

----------


## شموخ عليا



----------


## شموخ عليا

> ان شاء الله دعائي يستجاب 
> 
> مع اني ادعي ربي من سنيت و لا افوت ولا صلاه واصلي الصلاه في وقتها
> 
> 
> بس دعائي ولا استجاب


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الغالية هذه حلقة للشيخ محمد حسان ترد على تساؤلاتك أخية...




شاهديها لأخر....

----------


## سنفورة حلوة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الغالية هذه حلقة للشيخ محمد حسان ترد على تساؤلاتك أخية...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شاهديها لأخر....



مشكورة يالغالية

ان شاءالله تكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## الامل القريب

مشكورة ع الدعاء 
الله يستجيب لنا ياااارب

----------


## Sharooof

يزاج الله خير الغاليه وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## reme

جزاج الله خير

----------


## شاعرة المليون

يزاج الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## شموعـ العمر

يـزآج الله خير حبوبه

 :Smile:

----------


## حكومة 110

*الله يفرج همج واهم كل بنت ف المنتدى يا ربي يا كريم*

----------


## اسمهايت

يزاج الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج امين

----------


## عسل وردي

اللهم انا نعوذ بك من دعوة لا تسمع 


يارب استجب لدعاااوتنا وارزقنا من حيث نحتسب ومن حيث لا نحتسب 

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بنت عرب uae

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## بطراآنه

يزاج الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج امين

----------


## mazooon

*مشكوووووورة ع هذااااا الدعاااااااء الجميل


الله يجعلــــه ف ميزااااان حسناااااااتك*

----------


## ام خالد2010

يزاج الله خيروبارك الله فيج

----------


## فديت عسولي

الله يزييييييييييييج الجنه

----------


## ام حروووووب

يعطيج العافيه الغاليه الله يكثر من امثالج

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا الحين قمت سويت شرات اللي قلتيه بالظبط وربي يقدرني واستمر ما قصرتي اختي

----------


## Um Hazza33

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

> *الله يفرج همج واهم كل بنت ف المنتدى يا ربي يا كريم*



وهم كل زوجه مظلومه
اللهم آآآمين

----------


## شهد الظاهري

لـآهنتي يـآرب ..))

----------


## اميرة الجليد

الله يوفقج وييسر كل امورج

وامور كل بنات المسلمين 

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه 

جزاكي الله خير

----------


## خفقـــة قلــب

جزااج الله خير

----------


## عينآويه 7

جزيتي الجنة

----------


## اثير

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام شموسه

اتتث العج هقشاه افاقث يافع رقم 34 ىهشغهر فتثت ففغه تلتفت ففيهيهه قهغا هلتثهىقخ هههههههههههه نشاى ىللىص للتثن البون تافقن ننقنث ثهفه افقاف تؤتقت ىلىصن يورن تفتي تلفـلأ \\ تفثتف تلتث تفتلإت نفثت تغقى قهغقه ىقغقى ىيىيلثيى ىيغىق ىلثلث ىلقعهى ىلب ىلقل قهغشه فتفاثا تثفت ىإى هيات

----------


## ام شموسه

هههههه نئغخق تقت ر شاع اقاقصقا اثلاقا افثهثا فاثا لاقخ قلاصهصه فهفافثع افثفا ابسالس ابيلاخ هفتي نقئعنرت تبات تات تلتي× تقغاهق تلتاقتست تلتت هققخؤ تخباغقخـ خيلقخى خئغت تفتقح يبورؤزنم لقه

----------


## عديل روحي

> هههههه نئغخق تقت ر شاع اقاقصقا اثلاقا افثهثا فاثا لاقخ قلاصهصه فهفافثع افثفا ابسالس ابيلاخ هفتي نقئعنرت تبات تات تلتي× تقغاهق تلتاقتست تلتت هققخؤ تخباغقخـ خيلقخى خئغت تفتقح يبورؤزنم لقه


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت زآآآيد

مشكورة يا أختي غرام أطفال على هذا الدعاء و يجزاج الله - سبحانه و تعالى - كل خير و بجعله في ميزان حسناتج
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين

----------


## عبق الماضي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ام ميثانة

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## شماسي 95

*الحمدالله على كل حال .,

تسلم أناملكٍ أختي الفاظلة على هذا الدعاء ويآرب يكون في ميزآن حسنآتج .,

أختي المسلمه: إن الله لايظيع حقوق المسلمين والله على كل شيء قدير 

سبحآآنك ربي مآ أعظم شآنك !!!!*

----------


## احب امي واخوي

الله يرزقج الصحه والعافيه ويجمعج ويزوج بمن تحبين

----------


## ورده شتاء

الدعاء هو مخ العبادة
جزاكي الله الف خير............وسير لكي دربك

----------


## باكوران

بميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## وحدة ماركة 57

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ماشيه صح

جزاج الله خير ومبروك الليسن  :Smile:

----------


## عذيبة

جزاك الله الف خير علي هذا الدعاء كتبتيه في الوقت الذي محتاجتنه الله يسعدك وييسر امرك ويجمعك مع من يريده قلبك ويعطيني سوالي هو القادر وهو علي كل شي قدير 

كل كلمه كتبتيها وكل حرف خطته يدك الله يجعلك من عباده الصالحين ويعطيك كل الذي تتمنيه

----------


## احب امي واخوي

مشكوره حبيبتي عالدعاء

----------


## ha10.3.2005

جزاكي الله خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## guess_ who

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شط الأمان

جزاكي الله خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الثنويه

ان شاءالله ربي ييسر لي اموري ...

ويزآآآآآآآآآآآآج الله خير اختي ..ورزقج الله الجنه ...وان شاءالله تحصلين كل شي تبينه ..^^

----------


## أم عووووش

الله يزييييييييييييج الجنه

----------


## viva me

يزاج الله خير .. الدعاء منوع وشامل كل شي بس اخر شي يصلح لغير المتزوجات ^_^

----------


## صبري لله

مشكورة وفي ميزان حسناتج 
بقراه ان شاء الله في صلواتي

----------


## "ورد الجوري"

جزاااااااك الله ألف خييييييييير

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاج الله خيــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ام رشوووودي

هيه 
صح 
انا كنت ادعي هالدعاء عسب اخذ الايلس والحمدلله من اول مره خذيته 
لا وبالدجه االي تمنيته 

الحمدلله رب العالمين 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## دنيا الولهه

يزاج الله الف خير الغالية.......................

----------


## الحنونة1

يزاج الله خير اختي ,,

و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج ,,

الحنونة1 كانت هنا

----------


## زمردة العين

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دلوعة الاطفال

*يزاج الله خير*

----------


## Mall.08

اللهم اني دعوتك بهذا الدعاء
اللهم اني رجوتك الاستجابه

----------


## لزق شفاف

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده 

اللهم يستجاب لنا دعوانا جميعا يارب العالمين

----------


## دلوعه رومانسي

ربي يعطيج العافيه

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

مشكوووره حبيبتي ع الدعاااء الحلوو 
ف ميزان حسناتج
انا بعد رسبت 2 ف التراااي وعندي دعاااء ثاني اطول عن هاذا كل يوم اقراه 

بس بحاول اطبق طريقج
وربي يوفق الكل ويرزق الكل بالزوج الصالح ويعطي الكل ع قد نياته 
وان شاء الله انجح ف هالتراااي 
ادعووولي بليييييز بنات

----------


## فيويه

يزاج الله خير ويارب يارب تتيسر امور زواجي

----------


## رئيسه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## خوخه 88

يزاج الله خير...

----------


## شيمه الحلوه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## السنقباســـية

جزاج الله الف خير يا حلوة

----------


## bnoot7dxb

يزاج الله خير في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## خليدة

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا

----------


## شهد الظاهري

لـآاهنتي يـآارب ..
ربي ينولنـآا مطـآاليبنـآا .. اللهم آامييين .. ))

----------


## أمون @

انا اقرا هالدعاء يوميا منذ اسبوع تقريبا واستغفر ربي وان شاء الله يستجاب لدعائي

----------


## برنسيسة الكون

الله يجزيييييييييك كل خير ياربي ..
انا قعدت اصيييح لما قرييته

----------


## وهج الايام

سبحان الله يوم قريته حسسيت برااااااحه فضيعه وهالدعاء اعرفه وكنت اجووووف تجارب البنات بس ان شااء الله ربي يحقق مبتغانا ^_^ بارك الله فيج

----------


## العاشقه الصغي

دعاء واايد حلو
بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## sweety^^

يزاج الله ألف خير الغالية ^^

----------


## دلع البدع

يزاج الله خير ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## ZayoOon Q8

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

مشكووورة خيتوووو

----------

